# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q : So you want to know how to add Style to text.

## John R

These vb Codes are not included in the original vBulletin board. They are available here because Steve has added them. 
I'm going to list as many as i know, hopefull others will add ones they know..

I will add this, While these look very good Please DO NOT over use them....

Code: 
[ glow]Glowing text[/glow]  
Note: remove the space after the first [
Example:
[glow] Glowing text [/glow]
Code:
[ shadow]Shadowed text[/shadow]
Example:
[shadow] Shadowed text[/shadow]
Code:
[ fliph]Horizontally flipped[/fliph]
Example:
[fliph]Horizontally flipped[/fliph]
Code:
[ flipv]Vertically flipped[/flipv]
Example:
[flipv]Vertically flipped[/flipv]
Code:
[ blur]blurred text[/blur]
Example:
[blur]blurred text[/blur]
Code:
[ center] Center text[/center]
Example:
Center TextCode:
[ move]Moving text[/move]
Example:
[move]Moving text[/move]
Code:
[ updwn]This Text Goes Up From Down[/updwn] 
Example:
[updwn]This Text Goes Up From Down[/updwn]

----------


## John R

Also note that you can nest codes so you could 
"center align glowing text"
Code:
[ center][ glow]Why not[/glow][/center]
Example:
[glow]Why not[/glow]
Or even 
"Move a shadowed text"
Code:
[ move][ shadow] Funky Stuff[/shadow][/move]
Example:
[move][shadow] Funky Stuff[/shadow][/move]

----------


## chip anderson

Soothe my Germanic Sense of Logic:  Why not use them?

Chip

----------


## Sean

JohnR,
Would i be correct in saying that the vb codes will only work/and be visible with Windows IE?  Because i believe you cannot view \write vb code with any version of the Netscape software.

----------


## Steve Machol

Unfortunately most of these are specific to IE browsers.  There are no functional equivalents for Netscape.

The good news is that the [center] tag works in NS!  :D

----------


## Sean

> *Steve Machol said:* 
> Unfortunately most of these are specific to IE browsers.  There are no functional equivalents for Netscape.
> 
> The good news is that the [center] tag works in NS!  :D


Steve,
Thank's for the info. I use  IE 6.0  along with Netscape com 4.7 and Netscape nav 6.2 . I was just trying to save anyone who uses Netscape a headache and a lesson in frustration.:hammer: I remember trying to use Netscape in the past for code and it was a no go. :cry:

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *chip anderson said:* 
> Soothe my Germanic Sense of Logic:  Why not use them?
> 
> Chip


I think some of the scrolling texts make John queasy.  
;)

----------


## John R

> *chip anderson said:* 
> Soothe my Germanic Sense of Logic:  Why not use them?
> 
> Chip


Well Chip let me say this...



> [move][glow]Not quite clear enough was I 
> :hammer:  What i ment was if over used it can make posts unreadable [/glow][/move]


[fliph]You catch my drift[/fliph]

----------


## hcjilson

Well I suppose I will give Mr Gates his due and try viewing this thread in IE.....DRATS! hj

----------


## hcjilson

I noticed the text is much larger in IE ergo easier to read.MY question is, 
why the moving text ( horizontal, and down to up) Works, and the glowing text etc doesn't?

I am using the IE 5.0...Macintosh edition....OopS! maybe the Mac users are being punished twice....I shoulda stayed where I was.........hj

----------


## Sean

Harry,
Isn't there a more recent version of IE for mac? Or are you running OS X? From what i gather that is really buggy? In short if you a running x there is IE 5.1 for that os.

----------


## John R

> *hcjilson said:* _
> why the moving text ( horizontal, and down to up) Works, and the glowing text etc doesn't?
> _


Couyld be to do with the "marquee" tag that ie supports which is used to move text, while there is no equilivent for glowing text...

----------


## Steve Machol

Here's another one for you:

Code: [ pong]This text moves back and forth.[/pong]

Example: [pong]This text moves back and forth.[/pong]

----------


## Joann Raytar

[pong] :cheers: [/pong]Cool, now you can have the smilies make a toast on a boat.

----------


## ioconnell

[updwn][pong]. 

   .                .
          .                        .
.

         .                 .               .
.
         .                    .
.               .                                     .




[/pong][/updwn]

----------


## ioconnell

[pong] :cry:   :cry:  my creative instincts did not work   :cry:   :cry:  [/pong]

----------


## Steve Machol

Ian,

You forgot the trailing ']' after [updwn

----------


## ioconnell

:hammer:

----------


## John R

Mmm seems none of the above will work with MOZILLA... either....
Still at least the spoiller one works....

----------

